# Upgrade to Sypder 5 Elite?



## DanP (Sep 6, 2017)

There is currently an offer in Canada to upgrade any colour calibrator to a Spyder5Elite for CAD199.99. I currently own a Spyder4Elite. Are there any significant advantages to the Spyder5Elite over the Spyder4Elite to justify the upgrade cost?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's a great review by Keith that might help you out.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/datacolor-spyder5elite-review/


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 6, 2017)

I upgraded from a Spyder 3 due to software compatibility with windows 10. Not sure if the Spyder 4 would be in the same boat but the Spyder 5 works just fine. My eyes couldn't tell a difference between a Spyder 3/5 calibrated monitor. If it's a good deal, you might consider the upgrade just for software support reasons.


----------



## iMagic (Sep 6, 2017)

wsmith96 said:


> I upgraded from a Spyder 3 due to software compatibility with windows 10. Not sure if the Spyder 4 would be in the same boat but the Spyder 5 works just fine. My eyes couldn't tell a difference between a Spyder 3/5 calibrated monitor. If it's a good deal, you might consider the upgrade just for software support reasons.



Spyder 3 works just fine on my Windows 10 machine. No reason for me to upgrade at all.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Dan! 

I started with a spyder 3 pro and upgraded some time ago to the spyder 4 pro.
I did this because I've read that the V3 had an organic color sensor that would age and after some 3 to 5 years would no longer deliver realistic results.
The V4 has a different type of sensor and here this problem of aging should not occur. 
So I had no reasons to get the V5.


----------



## greger (Sep 7, 2017)

I contacted Datacolor asking why this offer wasn't available in Canada when it was first announced on Canon Rumors. It took a few weeks before I received an email that it was now available in Canada. I bought Spyder 5 Elite and printed all the information I would need to submit for the rebate. I upgraded from Spyder 3 Pro and I can see an improvement in colours on my 21 inch iMac. I will be mailing in my papers for the rebate shortly. The rebate offer is the reason for me upgrading to Spyder 5 Elite. I highly recommend upgrading to Spyder 5 Elite by September 30 th to get the rebate offer.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 7, 2017)

If you are printing, and your prints match your screen well enough for you to be getting the results you want, why mess with what is working?

Have you had issues with colors being inaccurate? And if you are talking about subtle improvements, don't forget that any time you post your images on any display other than your own, your precision goes right out the window in most cases.


----------



## DanP (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks to all for your replies. I've not yet got to the point of doing detailed colour work, so an upgrade at this point may not be worth the money. I was just wondering if there was any significant difference between the 4 & 5. On the other hand, I will likely go to a proper monitor (currently using a laptop) in the near future, so an upgrade may be beneficial. Compared to other photography equipment expenditures I've made, this one appears to be fairly cheap.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Sep 10, 2017)

Send all your 'old' calibrators and camera equipment/lenses to me, lol. (just kidding)

I'm running uncalibrated - but with some settings from people who have used the same monitor to at least roughly get close to proper colors (better than nothing at all I guess).


----------

